# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Inspecciones en los ríos de Córdoba

## aberroncho

Las inspecciones en tramos fluviales de Córdoba aumentan más de un 54% desde 2007

La preocupación por el estado en el que se encuentran los ríos de la provincia ha hecho que las inspecciones sobre ellos hayan registrado un incremento superior al 54% en los últimos cinco años, según se puso ayer de manifiesto en el encuentro del programa de voluntariado ambiental Andarríos. Si en 2007, las 17 asociaciones ambientales que se adhirieron a este proyecto analizaron 24 tramos, en 2012 el número se ha elevado hasta los 37 y los colectivos a 28. Estos análisis, según el balance anual del programa, se han realizado por voluntarios en el arroyo Bejarano, en el arroyo Molina y en los ríos Marbella, Genil, Guadajoz y Guadalquivir a su paso por Córdoba. Tras analizar los tipos de impactos que afectan a los tramos de los ríos y arroyos inspeccionados, los residuos sólidos urbanos de pequeño tamaño son los elementos contaminantes que más se han detectado en nuestros ríos, con un 66,3% de frecuencia; seguido de la erosión (49,6% de tramos afectados), restos de construcción (27,7%), residuos de envases de productos fitosanitarios agrícolas (22,8%) o residuos de gran tamaño como frigoríficos, lavadoras o neumáticos (15,6%). Igualmente, en un 46,5% de los tramos de ríos y arroyos analizados por estos voluntarios se han detectado especies exóticas como cangrejos de ríos y diferentes especies piscícolas. Otros impactos detectados con una frecuencia superior al 10% fueron la alteración del caudal, la alteración del cauce y los restos de vegetación. Tras los análisis, los voluntarios han emitido hasta una quincena de propuestas de mejora para evitar que estos residuos sigan causando efectos negativos en estos tramos fluviales, como una mayor limpieza de los ríos. 

El balance del programa destaca que la mayor parte de los tramos seleccionados y muestreados por las asociaciones que participan en este programa corresponden al río Guadalquivir, con 14 tramos, seguido del Genil (10), Guadalhorce (8), Guadaíra (7), Guadiamar (7), Guadalimar (6), y el resto (200) a otros ríos y arroyos. De los enclaves seleccionados, el 56,2% se han localizado en los tramos medios, el 23,6% en curso alto y el 20,2% en bajo. Asimismo, respecto a 2011, este año disminuye ligeramente el porcentaje de los tramos inspeccionados respecto del total regional en las provincias de Jaén y Málaga, mientras que en Sevilla, Córdoba, Granada y Cádiz se incrementa. 

Las entidades que asistieron al encuentro, en su mayoría relacionadas con actividades conservacionistas, aunque también de carácter cultural, deportivo o de voluntariado, aportaron también datos sobre la vegetación de ribera, la fauna y flora, y diversos parámetros biológicos, así como los usos vinculados a los ríos para elaborar un diagnóstico sobre el estado ambiental y social de los tramos de río adoptados. 

Según informaron desde Andarríos, los voluntarios que participan en este programa suelen realizar una jornada de inspección y recorren, al menos una vez al año y durante los meses de primavera, uno o varios tramos de río para hacer un diagnóstico ambiental. Para ello, se les entrega una mochila de diagnóstico para hacer las inspecciones, que se centran en la recogida de muestras de agua, aunque en algunas ocasiones llegan a introducirse en los cauces para evaluar el impacto de las agresiones. Para el desarrollo de esta actividad, la Consejería de Agricultura facilita una serie de fichas de tramo para que reflejen datos sobre la calidad ambiental del río (parámetros físico-químicos, biológicos e impactos ambientales) de acuerdo con un protocolo común, la guía de acción voluntaria Conservación de ríos y un cuaderno de identificación de especies.

http://www.eldiadecordoba.es/article...mas/desde.html

----------

